# Shocked at how high car rentals in Hawaii are



## chellej (Jun 18, 2020)

I have the 1st two weeks of 2021 booked for Kauai.  When I booked the room, I reserved my car...$500 for 2 weeks.   Well since then I booked my plane fare and based on rates we are going a day earlier and leaving a day earlier.  I went to rebook car to align with plane tickets and now the rate is $1100 for the 2 weeks.  Unless the rates come down, we will be taking a taxi or uber to the hotel and then pick up the car the next day. 

Hopefully, the prices will come down before then.  Anyone else booking 6-8 months out?


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2020)

I think the prices will come down but don’t know where they will settle because of all this.
I don’t really know how reliable Uber is on Kauai. I always rent a car, even for work when I am there. I don’t know if I could stay on Kauai without a car.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 18, 2020)

I've found there are 2 ways to greatly reduce the cost of car rentals on Maui. (1) Rent off airport. Enterprise and Hertz have worked well for us. It's a $10-12 taxi ride.  I then come back to pick up my wife & bags. (2) Rent for 28-30 days to get the monthly rates. They are enough lower that it pays for extra days on Maui.
An alternative is to give Autoslash a try. We have also had good results with them.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2020)

+1 on Autoslash.  

Keep the reservation you have.  Make a new one with the correct dates and then enter that into Autoslash so they can monitor rates for you.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 18, 2020)

+1 autoslash.  Also, don’t forget to to use autoslash and track your car rental for lower prices


----------



## Lanswitch (Jun 18, 2020)

Rent a car for one day, the day you arrive, and then return it the next day for your less expensive rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chellej (Jun 19, 2020)

Lanswitch said:


> Rent a car for one day, the day you arrive, and then return it the next day for your less expensive rate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first thought as well but I think because of the covid the rental counters have reduced hours.  When I search on Costco they show all the rentals close at 7 and out flight doesn't get in until 1030 pm.  Right now my plan is to take a cab to the hotel then back to the airport to pick up the car the next day.  I was hoping the hotel had a shuttle but no such luck.  We are at  the hilton garden inn for 1 night then 2 weeks up at hanalei Bay.

I will try autoslash


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 19, 2020)

I have booked car rentals in advance though the discount sites. You can google “discount rental cars + island name“ for the sites. I usually book at the best discount price available well in advance so I know I have a car. You do not need to give a credit card to book in advance. Usually I think the advance rental price was in the high $500s to $600 range pre Covid. Then I rebook the day of arrival in Hawaii or a few days before we leave for a much lower price if they still have inventory. I have paid as low as high $300s to $400 for 2 weeks. I believe they add on misc fees and taxes to this rate when we get there. I have done this in Oahu and Maui in 2018 and 2019. I need to try auto slash. I have not heard of that site.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 19, 2020)

chellej said:


> That was my first thought as well but I think because of the covid the rental counters have reduced hours.  When I search on Costco they show all the rentals close at 7 and out flight doesn't get in until 1030 pm.  Right now my plan is to take a cab to the hotel then back to the airport to pick up the car the next day.  I was hoping the hotel had a shuttle but no such luck.  We are at  the hilton garden inn for 1 night then 2 weeks up at hanalei Bay.
> 
> I will try autoslash



So if you get in at 10:30 PM when the rental car places are closed it is a moot point that the rates have gone up for your situation.  You MUST take a cab for the first night and get your low rate rent a car the next day.  You couldn't rent a car for the 15 nights even if the rate was $100!


----------



## linsj (Jun 19, 2020)

The Marriott resort has a free shuttle, and it's only a few minutes from the airport (might be a factor for you that late at night). You might price it vs. HGI + 2 taxi rides.


----------



## chellej (Jun 19, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> So if you get in at 10:30 PM when the rental car places are closed it is a moot point that the rates have gone up for your situation.  You MUST take a cab for the first night and get your low rate rent a car the next day.  You couldn't rent a car for the 15 nights even if the rate was $100!



I am hoping that the early close date is because of the covid and by January they will be open later...I have never arrived on the late flight before so I don't know if this is a new thing or if Lihue always has closed at 7 pm


----------



## chellej (Jun 19, 2020)

linsj said:


> The Marriott resort has a free shuttle, and it's only a few minutes from the airport (might be a factor for you that late at night). You might price it vs. HGI + 2 taxi rides.


 

I was surprised when the Hilton did not have a shuttle......that was my original thinking...shuttle back and forth to airport.  It is still definitely cheaper to keep the current reservation and taxi  versus changing it at this point


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2020)

chellej said:


> I was surprised when the Hilton did not have a shuttle......that was my original thinking...shuttle back and forth to airport.  It is still definitely cheaper to keep the current reservation and taxi  versus changing it at this point



I stay there for work when I go to Kauai. I would have sworn I have seen shuttle vans. Maybe they don’t have them now because of COVID? Maybe I’m wrong but I will look next time I am there. Should be there in August as long as work lifts their travel restrictions.


----------



## chellej (Jun 19, 2020)

slip said:


> I stay there for work when I go to Kauai. I would have sworn I have seen shuttle vans. Maybe they don’t have them now because of COVID? Maybe I’m wrong but I will look next time I am there. Should be there in August as long as work lifts their travel restrictions.



Thanks Jeff

It's interesting because the website says no shuttle but also says they have no onsite parking.  I would appreciate if you let me know


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2020)

chellej said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> It's interesting because the website says no shuttle but also says they have no onsite parking.  I would appreciate if you let me know



There is definitely onsite parking. I always rent a car and have parked in their lot. Just an FYI, making a left out of there is very hard at times.  I usually just take a right and turn around by the bridge.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 19, 2020)

chellej said:


> That was my first thought as well but I think because of the covid the rental counters have reduced hours.  When I search on Costco they show all the rentals close at 7 and out flight doesn't get in until 1030 pm.  Right now my plan is to take a cab to the hotel then back to the airport to pick up the car the next day.  I was hoping the hotel had a shuttle but no such luck.  We are at  the hilton garden inn for 1 night then 2 weeks up at hanalei Bay.
> 
> I will try autoslash




NEVER rent a car from the airport if you can avoid doing so.....    Airport rates are always higher due to higher taxes imposed upon all airport vehicle rentals.  This is usually true anywhere in the world.

Sometimes it pays to work around it.  It definitely may be inconvenient to do so but many times the inconvenience keeps money in your pocket......



.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 19, 2020)

chellej said:


> I am hoping that the early close date is because of the covid and by January they will be open later...I have never arrived on the late flight before so I don't know if this is a new thing or if Lihue always has closed at 7 pm



I arrived in Lihue after 7 PM in 2009 on our first visit to Kauai and had no problem with a rent a car.  The virus situation has resulted in a number of things closing and others shortening their hours so most probably the early close time is caused by the coronavirus and relatively so few passenger arrivals. 

However, the island of Kauai does shutdown early.  I know I was in Honolulu in March when Kauai implemented a 11:00 PM-5AM curfew for everyone.  I recall thinking that the streets in Kauai normally roll up at 9 PM so what is the big deal about an 11:00 PM curfew start time!


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 19, 2020)

We typically only Rent for 1 week, so a car rental X 4-5 weeks really adds up.  We will probably just try Uber/Lyft, if available, starting tomorrow for the weekend before deciding on a car rental For 4+ weeks.  I mean $190 to car rental company and another $420 for taxes and fees - and that‘s the poor review no name brand car rental place.  Add another 50%+ for a brand name reliable car rental..  Never thought about it that much on 1 week but now it becomes a material amount.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 20, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> We typically only Rent for 1 week, so a car rental X 4-5 weeks really adds up.  We will probably just try Uber/Lyft, if available, starting tomorrow for the weekend before deciding on a car rental For 4+ weeks.  I mean $190 to car rental company and another $420 for taxes and fees - and that‘s the poor review no name brand car rental place.  Add another 50%+ for a brand name reliable car rental..  Never thought about it that much on 1 week but now it becomes a material amount.



I certainly agree with what you are saying.  That is the reason that we find that Oahu is our favorite island and that we always stay in Waikiki and NOT rent a car.  We usually stay about 4 months so the car rental, parking, and gas could cost close to $10,000.  We get a Senior Bus Pass for $6/month each and we get whereever we want to go without worrying about traffic; parking; as well as the cost.  However, in view of the Coronavirus we don't know if we want to go back this year.  We can usually walk to many of the things we do, however, some things are beyond walking distance particularly at night.  That is just one of the reasons we have second thoughts about going this year.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 20, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> We usually stay about 4 months so the car rental, parking, and gas could cost close to $10,000.


Wow, we certainly would not spend that much on a car and other related expenses.  When we’ve gone to oahu , NY, etc we too don’t rent a car due to total costs, especially parking costs.  This trip we’re looking as a once in a lifetime trip, so we’ve decided to rent from AVIS, even though rental costs are $200+ more than ACE.  And agreed, trying to park in some locations, Waikiki, NY, San Francisco, etc is much easier to take public transportion like uber/lyft/taxi but during this pandemic I would be concerned for safety.  I wore my mask the entire time on the plane this trip, except for occasional break drinking my water, even though coach was less than 10% full and not a single person in front of us and closest row to us With people was at least 10 rows behind us.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 21, 2020)

In March, I booked 3 weeks for 1/23/2021 for $1,129 through DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com. It's an intermediate size through Alamo, and it wasn't the lowest price size or rental company. I checked again and the price was the same. The prices are based on supply and demand, so anything during the holidays is going to be more expensive once people start booking the cars.


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 21, 2020)

artringwald said:


> In March, I booked 3 weeks for 1/23/2021 for $1,129 through DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com. It's an intermediate size through Alamo, and it wasn't the lowest price size or rental company. I checked again and the price was the same. The prices are based on supply and demand, so anything during the holidays is going to be more expensive once people start booking the cars.


Absolutely.  We came once between Xmas through New Year’s Day and I had to book early and pay thru the nose. I think later it showed sold out at many of the Car rental Agencies periodically.


----------



## Kapolei (Jun 23, 2020)

Entire fleets of cars are parked.  I don’t know what pricing algorithms they use, but I would think having most of the fleet unavailable could affect pricing.  I am getting decent pricing with a discount code for a local organization.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 24, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> Entire fleets of cars are parked.  I don’t know what pricing algorithms they use, but I would think having most of the fleet unavailable could affect pricing.  I am getting decent pricing with a discount code for a local organization.



You would think that since entire fleets of cars are parked you could rent a car for $100/week.  Maybe the cost is so high since they they need to do such a thorough and extensive cleaning and disinfection of the car after rental since it may be contaminated with the virus?


----------



## luv_maui (Jun 24, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> You would think that since entire fleets of cars are parked you could rent a car for $100/week.  Maybe the cost is so high since they they need to do such a thorough and extensive cleaning and disinfection of the car after rental since it may be contaminated with the virus?


We rented a car from AVIS (in Kihei) for $200+/wk vs ACE ~$154/wk -just because not good reviews on ACE.  We rented off airport (returning to airport; we were told no one way drop off fee).  Car may have been disinfected, but certainly dirty.  Disappointed at AVIS for cleanliness, but this off airport location with 1 employee not very knowledgeable was surprised to see me - not many rentals obviously.  They probably aren’t expecting many rentals and those that do rent they can generally charge whatever they want to some extent.  If they don’t have the volume, they need to make it up some way by higher amounts for those fewer rentals.  If we come back in September, our 1-week car rental rate (~$300), per week, is significantly higher than our 4 week rental.  We might (?) try Turo, but still debating.


----------



## Kapolei (Jun 28, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> You would think that since entire fleets of cars are parked you could rent a car for $100/week.  Maybe the cost is so high since they they need to do such a thorough and extensive cleaning and disinfection of the car after rental since it may be contaminated with the virus?



At lot of the fleet is being store off location.  So I am thinking pricing is based on a much smaller pool.


----------



## chellej (Jun 28, 2020)

I still have my original reservation for just over $500 for the 2 weeks....I actually have 2 reservations at that price and will keep the 2nd for my son.  I ended up changing my reservation to the earlier flight so I get in at 3 pm and used my enterprise reward points to pay for a 1 day rental.  Looking forward to brining in the new year on Kauai


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 29, 2020)

Supply and demand, at least on Maui, may become an issue this winter...as I'm guessing everyone's crystal ball at the companies and on island are probably broken.









						Some rental cars near airport being shipped out
					

Some of the thousands of idled rental cars currently jam-packed on empty fields around Kahului Airport are being shipped out-of-state, a process that airport officials say is normally employed during slow times of the year. The unprecedented slow times are the result of COVID-19, which has...




					www.mauinews.com


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 13, 2020)

I just rented a car near Charlotte North Carolina for 10 days. I found at the rate picking up and returning the airport was more than double the rate of picking up the car off airport and returning it to the airport. I just need to get a ride to the pick up point from the airport for 10 or $20. I found this to be true in several cases.


TheTimeTraveler said:


> NEVER rent a car from the airport if you can avoid doing so.....    Airport rates are always higher due to higher taxes imposed upon all airport vehicle rentals.  This is usually true anywhere in the world.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to work around it.  It definitely may be inconvenient to do so but many times the inconvenience keeps money in your pocket......
> 
> ...


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 16, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> NEVER rent a car from the airport if you can avoid doing so.....    Airport rates are always higher due to higher taxes imposed upon all airport vehicle rentals.  This is usually true anywhere in the world.
> <snip>



I have not found this to be true in Málaga, Spain. My off-airport rentals have been the same price as my on-airport rentals. So I rent off-arirport only when it is more convenient...such as after a stay in Málaga city.


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 16, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> We typically only Rent for 1 week, so a car rental X 4-5 weeks really adds up.  <snip>


This is not true. If you rent for 4 weeks or a few days more, you usually get a monthly rate that is significantly less than daily or weekly rates. We plan our vacations to Europe and Hawaii to take advantage of this.


----------



## luv_maui (Aug 16, 2020)

bobpark56 said:


> This is not true. If you rent for 4 weeks or a few days more, you usually get a monthly rate that is significantly less than daily or weekly rates. We plan our vacations to Europe and Hawaii to take advantage of this.


What I meant was that Although our monthly cost was $804, agreed at $250-$300 weekly rate, the monthly rate is a discount off the weekly rate x 4, $804 is still a lot more money than $250-$300 for just 1 week.


----------



## TXTortoise (Aug 16, 2020)

I have a couple of Costco rentals reserved for Jan-Feb 2021 on Maui.  These are for a small SUV.  My two week Jan rental averages about $450/week at the moment.  My four week Jan-Feb rental averages $314/week.  Just for grins I added a day to the four week and it was another $10.  (Contingency for four-six week visit and possible quarantine prior, though won't need the car for quarantine. ;-)

I then started looking at Sept and Oct, which are back in the $250/week I expected from prior experience. Rates then start trending up through end-year and jump in Jan.

I expect we'll see the rates start to change 30-60 days out, particularly depending on where Hawaii stands on visitation rules in Jan.

In 2019 I booked the small SUV at $250/week 12 months out.  I never saw that low a rate the rest of the year.  This year they have just maxed rates from the start while they try and micro-manage the unknown like the rest of us.

There was a good article somewhere that talked about how the airline pricing algorithms are struggling since past history isn't of much use, putting more pressure on the pricing and revenue teams to deal with a lot of flights.  Probably similar to the rental cars, though I do wonder, as noted above, if the fact that they shipped so many cars back to the states this year will also influence availability and rates, if things do open back up on Maui.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 17, 2020)

We too have 3 wks in Kauai and 6 wks on BI in Jan - Mar for our annual winter getaway to HI.  For sure, our car rental costs are higher this year, esp in Lihue.

Typically, the car rental companies will stay open until all scheduled flights arrive even extending if flights are late - so they say!  With regard to booking monthly rates for shorter stays, some companies have started charging extra fees for early returns.

I actually have a $100 rental for 3 wks for a minivan in Lihue booked with Dollar thru a broker.  For sure, it was a glitch and wonder if Dollar will honor the reservation??  It does show up on Dollars website at the $100 price.

Of course, I have backup reservations with another company.

At this point, Covid cases are increasing in HI - so not looking promising that the 2 week quarantine will be lifted and just found out that the BI is not allowing the quarantine to be done in timeshares.  I did not even realize that our BI timeshare has been closed and tentatively scheduled to reopen in mid Sept.    One of 3 Kauai Timeshares is also currently closed and have not yet checked the 2 Marriott resorts.  So lots of uncertainty right now with their upcoming winter HI vacation.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 17, 2020)

Jwerking said:


> We too have 3 wks in Kauai and 6 wks on BI in Jan - Mar for our annual winter getaway to HI.  For sure, our car rental costs are higher this year, esp in Lihue.
> 
> Typically, the car rental companies will stay open until all scheduled flights arrive even extending if flights are late - so they say!  With regard to booking monthly rates for shorter stays, some companies have started charging extra fees for early returns.
> 
> ...





It will be VERY interesting to see if Dollar Rental Car will honor the $100 three week price.   What a bargain!   By the way, does that vehicle come with tires?  LOL

Keep all of us posted, and hope you do get the car without spending another nickel.....!




.


----------

